# multi-caliber revolver built by pinnacle guns



## usmc2112 (Dec 20, 2009)

I recently got to test fire a multi-caliber revolver I had built.  I can now fire 9x23 Winchester, 9x21, 38 super, 9x19,  9 mm makarov and some other odd-ball rounds out of the same cylinder.  The conversion involves cutting the cylinder for a moon clip and re-chambering the cylinders for 9mm rounds.  the work performed was excellent, and the customer service was top-notch.  I had this conversion done on a ruger sp-101 and it uses the smith and wesson 940 moon clips.  I shot a moon clip with all the above mentioned rounds on it and the revolver ate them all and spit out the slugs gleefully.  If you could use a gun like this, i would recommend this conversion to anyone.  Below is a picture of my sp-101 and a moon clip of spent cases.  I do not know if I can post the link on this forum, but if you pm me I will give you the info to pinnacle guns.  Enjoy!


----------

